# ryan reynolds



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just watched ''blade 3'' and seen ryan reynolds in the film, he looks to be in great shape, obv there will be a ammount of lighting and makeup help lol but he is apparently 6'5'' , and i was just wondering, what weight he is and bf%. i wouldnt mind getting in similar shape but im only 5'10 ish and was trying to workout what weight id have to hit at what bf% to get there.

http://www.drabbuh.com/chadsspace/images/misc/Ryan_Reynolds_blade3.jpg

thats a pic of him in it.


----------



## Manticore (Aug 29, 2008)

I read this article a while back, might be of interest to you... i'm a little sceptical on the 3% body fat claim though.

http://www.menshealth.com/cda/article.do?site=MensHealth&channel=weight.loss&category=diet.strategies&conitem=335a99edbbbd201099edbbbd2010cfe793cd____

yes...it is menshealth lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

will have a read now , ceers mate reps. he wont be 3% tho lol


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

he's 6'2 according to his website... not a chance on the 3% either...


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/44910-please-dont-laugh-5.html

take a look at my brief insight into 3% bodyfat levels!!!!!!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

PMSL at 3%

Hes not even ready for a contest with that bodyfat, so how the hell can he be at 3% :confused1:

If im totally honest he looks like the average 'toned' man, he has small arms, no chest and no shoulders, no muscle mass at all and a lowish bodyfat level (around 8%) where his abs show nicely.

The same as brad pitt in fightclub, cristiano ronaldo, tupac, etc etc.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Britbb said:


> PMSL at 3%
> 
> Hes not even ready for a contest with that bodyfat, so how the hell can he be at 3% :confused1:
> 
> ...


totally agree


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I wouldn't say he doesn't have a chest or shoulders at all. He looks to have reasonable pecs, delts and traps... admittedly he could have done something for his arms and, despite the MC Hammer baggy pants, I suspect he's never done a squat in his life. I partly suspect his prominent abs are down to CGI, similar to how they were in 300, because if his bodyfat was really low enough to show abs like that then you'd expect to see lines across his chest too IMHO.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

lol come on you cant say he has no chest, arms, shoulders, obvously if you comparing him to bodybuilders, he has the physique alot of guys/girls would want:thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers for the input guys, well i will admitt his body is not as impressive as a bb in terms of size defination, but as mentioned he has a body which alot of guys would want, and girls would want in a different way lol. agree tho he is no where near 3%.my mate is 6'2'' and 15st at about 15% bf, so id take a guess at him being 13.5st at 8%. opinions on that guestimate? now im around 5'11 so id say id look decent at 13st 8%.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

it wouldnt be hard to get this mate. just diet well and keep on doing your weights, maybe higher reps though i guess


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well hopefully, and then once i get there i can reasses my goals. im only 12st atm due to a lay off from the gym but hopefully the muscle memory will kck in, ill add some size and then cut.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

if your 5'11 id say atleast need to get to 15stone. im just over 16stone and i look small still and im 6ft1 ish


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

my mate is 15st at 6'2 and he is alot bigger looking than ryan reynolds, and e has some vis abs, i would think my height at 15 st would be a fair size, to put into sight my arms at 12 st measure only 13" so i dunno, ill prob just gain untill i feel i have enough muscle to cut as at the end of the day i need to work to my body not try to mimic someone elses, but i started this as i was just wondering rougly what weight and % ryan reynolds was at, as he looks good. how much do you waigh in your avvy? , whats your % just you look a canny size in your avvy and for 6'1


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

that was a few months ago when i weighed about 98kg. i hold a fair bit of fat though, but visible abs (just lol). im about 103kg right now same sort of bodyfat id say, maybe a bit extra not sure.

yeah dont just try to mimic someone else, just see how far you can get yourself. but tbh mate you can easily get ryan renolds body. in them pics id say he is 8-9% bf i guess


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> lol come on you cant say he has no chest, arms, shoulders, obvously if you comparing him to bodybuilders, he has the physique alot of guys/girls would want:thumbup1:


Achievable in first year or 2 of training, DEFINATELY NO STEROIDS for all but serious hardgainers.

This is a bodybuilding site, its not about 'what girls want', i couldnt give a fuk what girls want tbh.

If people want girls, they should get very rich...then they can buy as many of the pretentious, media controlled, false, plastic surgery coke whores that they want.

Plastic girls care about money because they have no heart.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Achievable in first year or 2 of training, DEFINATELY NO STEROIDS for all but serious hardgainers.
> 
> .


i really dont get how people come up with people like this using steroids? like in the nelly thread the other day, if he did use them i feel sorry for him lol as his body is easily achievable. same thing with the batman guy (forget his name)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well i was 13st at one point 15% bf but had a bad time and went off te rails for a while so im hopeing with a new diet and my training i should get back there quickly with some help form muscle memory. i have only been back 2 weeks and my traps are pokeing through again so are my abs but i defo need some overall size before cutting down, so you guys think he is about 8%bf give or take?


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

warren_1987 said:


> well i was 13st at one point 15% bf but had a bad time and went off te rails for a while so im hopeing with a new diet and my training i should get back there quickly with some help form muscle memory. i have only been back 2 weeks and my traps are pokeing through again so are my abs but i defo need some overall size before cutting down, so you guys think he is about 8%bf give or take?


In the pic where hes carrying 2 bits of wood hes about 10-12% bodyfat, def not as low as 8% mate.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, is 10-12% reasonable to stay at all year round? for the average trainer.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Ive still got the issue of muscle and fitness somewhere in which he did an interview about his transformation.

From what i remember he was very skinny and got to the end result in 3 months. If i remember his workout was your basic circuit training in the morning then a weight session later in the evening.

The interview focused along the lines of him doing 1000 push ups and sit ups a day.

He also said he didnt bother carrying on after filming ended and had to get back in the gym after they decided to re-shoot some of the scenes.


----------

